# Where to buy PVC clear tubes for DIY spraybar?



## Jaap (6 Jun 2014)

Hello,

anyone knows of an online store to get PVC tubes for a DIY spraybar? Or maybe a online seller of actual spraybars? Not those green eheim one though 

Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jun 2014)

Try ebay......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5MM-28MM-...Domain_3&var=500219288998&hash=item2ecd84c0ea
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (6 Jun 2014)

As Hoggie has linked for... acrylic is a much better option than PVC.


----------



## NC10 (6 Jun 2014)

I did quite a bit of searching when I bought mine and found these to be the cheapest, even when adding postage costs (£3 1st class)

http://www.trentplastics.co.uk/2012/acrylic-tube-rod/acrylic-tube/cat_126.html

You're looking at around £5 total for a metre posted. Compare that to the eBay ones and you're looking at around £7 but for just half a metre.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jun 2014)

This may sound like a stupid question, but what can you use for end stops? I've often thought about making my own as well, but I'd want it to look neat and purposefully manufactured...so no corks etc...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jun 2014)

Troi said:


> This may sound like a stupid question, but what can you use for end stops? I've often thought about making my own as well, but I'd want it to look neat and purposefully manufactured...so no corks etc...


 
Search eheim end cap on your favourite auction site


----------



## NC10 (6 Jun 2014)

I just used some silicone on mine. Looks weren't really that important as it's hidden anyway, but I'm sure you could pick some sort of end cap up from somewhere. 

In fact just thought of an idea lol. Just buy some clear acrylic bar the same as the ID, cut it to maybe 5mm and use some acrylic solvent stuff. Or just use regular super glue.


----------



## mafoo (6 Jun 2014)

If you want to go the whole hog:
http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/acrylic_tube_clear.htm
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/259l-bookcase-rebirth.19287/page-3#post-202833

But from your profile you seem to be in Greece so you might want to try and find a source closer to home   (google translate says διαφανές)

If you just want a short bit to just make a spray bar, you can probably find a plastics merchant not

If you are going to make a spraybar yourself, remember to factor in the area of the holes in it. If they total less than the cross section area of the tube then the water will come out faster than it goes in, if its larger then it will come out slower.


----------



## NC10 (7 Jun 2014)

mafoo said:


> If you are going to make a spraybar yourself, remember to factor in the area of the holes in it. If they total less than the cross section area of the tube then the water will come out faster than it goes in, if its larger then it will come out slower.



You want to be aiming for the same cross sectiontial area exiting as is entering regardless. If the area is smaller it will cause the pump to work harder and result in a loss in LPH due to being more restricted, if the area is larger, then the end holes of the bar will get little, if no flow.

How many holes you actually drill will determine the velocity. Fewer holes will be more aggressive and more holes more subtle, either way the holes should equal the original area.


----------



## parotet (7 Jun 2014)

Troi said:


> This may sound like a stupid question, but what can you use for end stops? I've often thought about making my own as well, but I'd want it to look neat and purposefully manufactured...so no corks etc...


Hi Troi

I bought my PVC spraybar in a specialized plastic shop. The advantage is that once you are there and they understand what you are going to do with this piece of plastic they can offer you different options. In my case, for 1 euro I got both a standard clear end stop (kind of cap) and also a sucker which is helpful to have another fixing point at the end of the spraybar (and fits in the tube end perfectly). I also got different options and sucker models to fix the bar along the back. Human beings are helpful (when they want), ebay not that much 

Jordi


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Jun 2014)

Troi said:


> This may sound like a stupid question, but what can you use for end stops? I've often thought about making my own as well, but I'd want it to look neat and purposefully manufactured...so no corks etc...



What I'd do is use a 90deg countersink on the end of the tube then get a piece of sheet the same thickness as the tube wall, cut a disc the same as the od of the tube 45deg the edge and glue it in with acrylic cement.


----------



## mafoo (7 Jun 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> What I'd do is use a 90deg countersink on the end of the tube then get a piece of sheet the same thickness as the tube wall, cut a disc the same as the od of the tube 45deg the edge and glue it in with acrylic cement.


I used these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-K-Salt-...-K-/171057310498?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:GB:3160


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2014)

mafoo said:


> I used these:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-K-Salt-...-K-/171057310498?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:GB:3160



Best option yet!


----------



## Jaap (24 Jun 2014)

So I would like the spraybar to be about 35 cm long.....what is the spacing between the drilled wholes?


----------



## parotet (24 Jun 2014)

You have to try... buy at least two or three 35 cm cheap PVC bars and drill them. Ideally the total surface of all the holes should be similar to outlet pipe surface. I did the calculations, but as we don't usually have precision drillers at home, you work with something that is more or less what you need. This calculation will give you an rough idea of both the number and holes surfaces. Then you should try different variations (one drill more, one less, etc.).
Once you know what works best for your tank, you can buy an acrilyc spraybar and replicate your drilling pattern... in my case I am too lazy and I still have the clear PVC bar 

Jordi


----------



## Edvet (24 Jun 2014)

Wildkamp.nl is an option too


----------



## Jaap (24 Jun 2014)

its all in Dutch Edvet  I can't read Dutch  

Is there a ready made PVC spraybar?


----------



## Edvet (24 Jun 2014)

Sorry, with your name i presumed dutch language knowledge.


----------



## Sacha (24 Jun 2014)

Google chrome will automatically translate any web page to English


----------



## NC10 (24 Jun 2014)

Jaap said:


> So I would like the spraybar to be about 35 cm long.....what is the spacing between the drilled wholes?



Once you've worked out the number and size of the holes, to work out the spacing just divide the total length of the spraybar by the total number of spaces needed, including the space needed at each end.

So in your case, if you ended up having 5 holes that would mean 6 spaces all together. 35cm/6 = 5.83cm spacing.


----------

